# Tomahawk Blog and more



## Samurai (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi folks...
I posted this over in the Western Martial arts section, but I think it fits here as well.

I just want to drop you a line and ask you to visit my Tomahawk blog at http://www.TomahawkTraining.com

I love talking and learning all things Tomahawk.  I am the maker of the Training Tomahawk featured on the BUY STUFF link.
Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## lklawson (Sep 27, 2010)

Samurai said:


> Hi folks...
> I posted this over in the Western Martial arts section, but I think it fits here as well.


It does fit well here as well.  However, the Terms of Use specifically prohibit multiple posting to several sub-forums.

It sucks, I know, but those are the rules.  So, as a friend and someone who uses and likes your product, please refrain from doing so.

Thanks.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2010)

2's sometimes ok, it's the folks that post dupes in every forum and even in the restroom behind the bar that we really worry about.  Long as it's not breaking the rules it's cool.


----------



## lklawson (Sep 28, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> 2's sometimes ok, it's the folks that post dupes in every forum and even in the restroom behind the bar that we really worry about.  Long as it's not breaking the rules it's cool.


Cool.  Glad to hear.

Like I said.  A friend and user of his product.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## bribrius (Sep 29, 2010)

that just sounds so damn fun.


i need to get something like that


----------



## lklawson (Sep 30, 2010)

bribrius said:


> that just sounds so damn fun.
> 
> 
> i need to get something like that


Where are you located at?  I know of a couple of folks here and there.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## bribrius (Sep 30, 2010)

lklawson said:


> Where are you located at? I know of a couple of folks here and there.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


 pm sent


----------

